# Welcome to the NHK (Manga and Anime difference)



## YukiKaze (Dec 16, 2008)

I just read some Chapters recently after i finished the anime and then i spotted some "storys" which weren't mentioned in the Anime.

Is there a very big difference between Anime and Manga or is it just that a bit and shouldnt bother reading?


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 16, 2008)

There's a large difference in between the two mediums regarding both story and character. Not only does the anime only cover about 2/3 of the plot, but the make up of characters and their interactions with others are much different and greatly affected during that final 1/3. Almost the entirety of the anime's last few episodes was a filler, tying up of events in the slipshod manner that Gonzo is known for. For instance, look at how poorly Yamazaki's character was resolved, especially considering his finding a woman so easily once he went back home after having so many issues with the opposite sex prior.

The manga is also more explicit or dark at times where the anime pulled punches. Satou is still a virgin who is attracted to girls around 7 years of age rather than 12. Misaki is completely screwed up on an emotional and psychological level, which leads her to manipulate others far more maliciously. Yamazaki isn't just a set of stock, angry outbursts but a self-absorbed, ball of fear and social anxiety in relation to women and the idea of sexual intercourse. Other characters also have a great deal more importance, and their place is often more darkly realistic rather than bland and functionary.

To be honest, watching the anime isn't giving you even half of the content that manga does even while it covers "more" of the story. And, I would suggest reading the series as a whole, since there were so many subtle (i.e. Misaki's initial reaction at finding Satou holding up a naked figurine in salute when she comes to drop off the contract) and dramatic (the incredibly different ending to events) differences in between it and its televised counterpart.


----------



## Goodfellow (Dec 16, 2008)

Wasn't NHK originally a novel series?


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 16, 2008)

Goodfellow said:


> Wasn't NHK originally a novel series?



Yeah, and the novel has some distinct differences from the manga/anime. 

It's all told from the first person, so it's much more of a psychological expose of Satou rather than having any real focus on the events which occur in his life or looking too deeply into the people who are around him. Because of this, a lot of the happenings and development which were included in the manga are absent in the novel. A lot of the important events that are included are skimmed over. In addition, drug use is greatly increased and much more of a driving force or focus to the work as a whole. And, of course, the novel lacks a lot of the humorous and over-the-top imagery which was consistently used throughout the manga and anime, making it into more of a serious work.

While the anime is obviously an adaptation of the manga's events, one could say that the novel and manga are different sides to the same coin, shifting the focus of the storytelling from external to internal (or vice versa).


----------



## auralawliet (Dec 16, 2008)

can I ask, then... manga or novel? Which should I read?

As someone who hasn't tried the series yet, I don't want indepth explanation of the differences... just a recommendation to one or the other.


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 17, 2008)

auralawliet said:


> can I ask, then... manga or novel? Which should I read?



Personally, I say go with the manga. In my experience, it was the best out of all the mediums.


----------



## kururenu (Dec 18, 2008)

I didn't know there was such differences, I think I'll go read the manga.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 18, 2008)

Yea, the manga's the best way to get into this.

Although I thought the anime handled Saito's love for hentai pretty well..


----------



## auralawliet (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks a lot - to the manga I shall go!


----------

